# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  The summary of The first chapter in Criminology science

## Mostafa.Mohamed

*Definition of Criminology*

*Criminology is the* *scientific* *study of* *crime* *as an individual and social phenomenon.*

*- Definition of Crime*
*According to its legal concept, a crime is an act forbidden and made punishable by the law.* 
*But according to its criminological concept, for the act to be a crime, it must meet the following conditions;*
*1. The act must be done by a person Of competent age.*
*2. The act must be voluntary, and the person who does it must also be free from certain forms of compulsion.*
*3. The act must be intentional.*
*4. Knowledge*
*5. The act is done by malice or but sometimes it is done by negligence.*
*- Mala in se and Mala Prohibita;*
*a crime is an act that violates the basic values and beliefs of society.*

*Natural laws are rooted in core values shared by many cultures. Natural laws protect against harm to persons (e.g. murder, rape, assault) or property (theft, larceny, robbery)*

*Statutes* *are enacted by* *legislatures* *and reflect current cultural* *mores* *e.g. laws that prohibit* *marijuana* *use and* *gambling**.*

----------

